# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  ¿Cómo mejorar la predicción del tiempo ante el cambio climático?

## Jonasino

> La Organización Meteorológica Mundial (OMM) inauguró en Ginebra su Congreso mundial, que se centrará en cómo reforzar los servicios meteorológicos y climáticos para satisfacer las necesidades de una población mundial cada vez mayor y afrontar la variabilidad del clima y el cambio climático.
> 
> En un mensaje para la ocasión, el Secretario General de Naciones Unidas, recalcó que a medida que suben las temperaturas en todo el mundo, los servicios meteorológicos son más importantes que nunca.
> 
> El Congreso, que durará hasta el 12 de junio, fue inaugurado con un tweet con fotos de la atmósfera enviado por la astronauta Samantha Cristoforetti desde la Estación Espacial Internacional.
> 
> En un comunicado, el secretario general de la OMM, Michel Jarraud, dijo que el planeta se ve abocado a un futuro más cálido durante muchas generaciones, así que para fomentar el desarrollo sostenible y ayudar a la humanidad a abordar un clima cambiante, será fundamental aumentar la cooperación internacional e invertir en observaciones y servicios meteorológicos.
> 
> En el marco de la nueva agenda mundial post-2015, el Congreso Meteorológico Mundial debatirá sobre la aportación estratégica de la OMM y los servicios meteorológicos al desarrollo sostenible, el clima y el Marco de Sendai para la Reducción del Riesgo de Desastres.
> ...


Fuente: iagua

----------

